# Spooky House for Halloween



## Bill C. (Jan 2, 2008)

Every Halloween my swim club sponsors a Trunk-or-Treat night which my grandkids enjoy attending with their friends. I always try to decorate the hatch of my car with a G-scale related entry. My spooky house this year is from Michael's craft store. The kit cost less than ten bucks on sale and is made from foam panels and various bits. When the sun sets the string of battery powered orange lights lend an appropriate effect. 

The creepy black car is 1:24, and the Homie and grave marker add interest.


----------



## preprius (Oct 7, 2021)

Interesting concept. Halloween trunk show.
Also nice little scene.
Is that a europeon train?

Mark.


----------



## Bill C. (Jan 2, 2008)

Mark, that's my LGB steam tram. Looks good with field railway cars or shorty passenger coaches.


----------



## Robert (Jan 2, 2008)

Bill C. said:


> View attachment 62320
> 
> 
> Every Halloween my swim club sponsors a Trunk-or-Treat night which my grandkids enjoy attending with their friends. I always try to decorate the hatch of my car with a G-scale related entry. My spooky house this year is from Michael's craft store. The kit cost less than ten bucks on sale and is made from foam panels and various bits. When the sun sets the string of battery powered orange lights lend an appropriate effect.
> ...


Very fun. Well done


----------

